# Spark plugs on 2008 Jetta 2.5...help...



## lasherdc (Mar 27, 2008)

I am not a mechanic by any definition (although I am dangerous enough to own a torque wrench). I have (can) changed the trans fluid in my wife's CR-V and the oil in my Jetta. 

Having said this...I would like to change the spark plugs in my 2008 Jetta 2.5. 

Can you recommend the best part, the tools I would need and any advice as to steps? I don't have $450 for the local dealer and service is a little overdue. I figure I can change the plugs, the air filter and the cabin air filter myself. 

Thanks in advance for any assistance!! 

Merry Christmas! 

David


----------



## jujitsu4life (Dec 14, 2010)

*Spark plugs 08 jetta*

I'm also looking for this info! next time I change my air filter I might as well change my spark plugs because I had to take off the engine cover to get the air filter. Not sure whats involved for changing the spark plugs help would be Deeply appreciated. Thank-you


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

with correct tools, the plugs are as simple as swapping a lightbulb. 

let me see if i can find a place where to buy such tools. 

but for starters, and if you want to find em yourself, just send a PM to [email protected] if he cant find it, at least hell point the right place.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

quick how to replace plugs... 

-undo spring clamps on intake tubes to MAF and throttle body 
-disconnect MAF connecter 
-pop off engine cover off- 4 rubber gromets hold it on, it takes a bit of pulling. 
-disconnect 5 harness plugs from coil packs 
-wiggle the coil packs out softly 
-plugs are under them 
-use plug socket, 4-6'' extention and a 3/8 racket 
-"righty tighty, lefty loosey"... thread the plugs out. 
----use oem plugs if car is stock 
-put a LIGHT LITTLE bit of anti-seize if you have it on the plug threads ONLY. 
-tighten plugs 
-reverse the above!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/Schley-SCH981...TF8&s=automotive&qid=1292421952&sr=1-14-spell 

this is the "special" tool i'm talking about. i mean, you dont want to drop em in, and its easier to remove em.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

don't want to correct you grey, but thats the incorrect tool for the 2.5L thats for a spark plug wire car. 2.0L aba, VR6 etc. 
the 2.5L has no seperate wires or boots. 

to make the coil removing easier...we have this tool. 
http://www.amazon.com/Assenmacher-ASS6639-Audi-Ignition-Puller/dp/B002XXEBTI 

which is great and easy but not 100% needed if you use care when removing the coils by hand. 

also, MOST good spark plug sockets have rubber O-rings in them so it holds the plug in till you have it in the hole to start threading..


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> don't want to correct you grey, but thats the incorrect tool for the 2.5L thats for a spark plug wire car. 2.0L aba, VR6 etc.
> the 2.5L has no seperate wires or boots.
> 
> to make the coil removing easier...we have this tool.
> ...


 ok, no worries.. i thought that was the tool... 

anyways, since i cant seem to find a picture for it i'll describe it. 

its similar to what i posted. pretty much is a tool that VAG mechanics use to pull and drop the spark plugs. 

when at my friends shop (next week) i'll take a pic.


----------



## DuBJetta08 (Jul 31, 2011)

*Meh*

A standard screwdriver works just as well... Just pull then up a half inch each at a time... Pop off the connector from the coils, unscrew replace, and you're done...


----------



## afawal2012 (Jan 9, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZoyJ6LqK49s

It's really easy to do, should take you no more than 30 minutes.


----------

